# Newark airport March 1st storm pictures



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

not much but here is some of the runway crew


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

sweet pictures...jersey knows how to handel snow:salute:


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Whats that last picture of?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hamelfire;766142 said:


> Whats that last picture of?


snow dump to melt the snow


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

how does it work? I see you plow it inot the hole. Is that water being used to melt it or?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Don't get too close to the roaster...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

They plow some runways with pickups?

I wanna go plow a run way :bluebounc


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

the last picture is the inground melter, we plow under the air crafts and between the gates push out away from the tails and the puhshers come around with 40 ft blades take the snow to the melters 

We do terminal C all continental gates I will try to get some older pictures up here as well later tonight


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

How wide is the opening on that melter? A Wideout or XLS would be perfect for that job.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

It maybe about 10ft wide ? they use the big guys to load that no need for us little trucks to load the melter

older pictures from this season


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

here is a picture of the big blades I found online










http://www.dejanaindustries.com/aero.html


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*sweet pics thanks *


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures. I know two guys that plow there. Looks like a cool job. I am surprised you didnt get caught talking all those pictures. They probably would have hung you by the ba**s if they would have seen you.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

awesome pics, if you have more and get a chance post em up, i love seeing airport equipment.


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

There must be a meyer dealer nearby!


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Quality SR;766583 said:


> Nice pictures. I know two guys that plow there. Looks like a cool job. I am surprised you didnt get caught talking all those pictures. They probably would have hung you by the ba**s if they would have seen you.


Wait till they know my name and where I moved here from



JCI Trans;766621 said:


> There must be a meyer dealer nearby!


you didnt lie about that the meyer dealer is very close by haha


----------

